# fat and the workplace



## bellydrop (Mar 7, 2006)

I was thinking of my place of employment and was startled at how many truly fat people there were. 
At 400lbs or so I'm usually the biggest person, but were I work there is a married couple who are at least 450 plus each, another women who weighs around 400 plus and another girl who is very short , around 5'1 and must weigh around 400 lbs. not to mention a few others who would be considered bbw or bhm. seems like a large ratio or maybe its not.
just thought i would throw this out there to see if anyone else has any similar stories.:eat1:


----------



## ciaobella (Mar 7, 2006)

God I wish there were that many in my workplace, I wouldn't feel so outnumbered by toothpicks (seriously average weight in my workplace is around 100 lbs)...funny thing is, there are only two of us who are bbw and everyone keeps mistaking us for one another as if all fat girls look the same!lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm probably slightly heavier than the boys I work with. The girls tend to be equal or slightly bigger.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 7, 2006)

ciaobella said:


> God I wish there were that many in my workplace, I wouldn't feel so outnumbered by toothpicks (seriously average weight in my workplace is around 100 lbs)...funny thing is, there are only two of us who are bbw and everyone keeps mistaking us for one another as if all fat girls look the same!lol


 
At my last two places of employment that happened to me constantly. It was hysterical. Depending on who was doing the mis-identifying, I would tell them "I'm the other fat one" when they called me by the wrong name. I once also had a boss that was at least a foot shorter than I was, we wore the same size except for that. The same thing happened constantly. hmmmm and I thought I was unforgettable


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 7, 2006)

bellydrop said:


> I was thinking of my place of employment and was startled at how many truly fat people there were.
> At 400lbs or so I'm usually the biggest person, but were I work there is a married couple who are at least 450 plus each, another women who weighs around 400 plus and another girl who is very short , around 5'1 and must weigh around 400 lbs. not to mention a few others who would be considered bbw or bhm. seems like a large ratio or maybe its not.
> just thought i would throw this out there to see if anyone else has any similar stories.:eat1:



I wish we had that in alot of workplaces.


----------



## slimchic77 (Mar 8, 2006)

bellydrop said:


> I was thinking of my place of employment and was startled at how many truly fat people there were.
> At 400lbs or so I'm usually the biggest person, but were I work there is a married couple who are at least 450 plus each, another women who weighs around 400 plus and another girl who is very short , around 5'1 and must weigh around 400 lbs. not to mention a few others who would be considered bbw or bhm. seems like a large ratio or maybe its not.
> just thought i would throw this out there to see if anyone else has any similar stories.:eat1:




What type of business is it? A lot of sitting in front of the computer?


----------



## missaf (Mar 8, 2006)

I wish I had a job like that!


----------



## PolarKat (Mar 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm probably slightly heavier than the boys I work with. The girls tend to be equal or slightly bigger.


 Are these fellows... to poor to afford food? 'cuz if that's actually a pic of you in the avatar.. and the boys are smaller.. then.. "Them boyz aints got enough man meat on 'em"..


----------



## diafol (Mar 10, 2006)

I wish i worked somewhere like that but i am having trouble getting a job. And i believe it is because of my size, they think i am going to have a heart attack or something in the workplace. I cant prove that is why but i have the suspicion that it is..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 10, 2006)

PolarKat said:


> Are these fellows... to poor to afford food? 'cuz if that's actually a pic of you in the avatar.. and the boys are smaller.. then.. "Them boyz aints got enough man meat on 'em"..



It's me, but I'm very bottom-heavy. Most of the men I work with are pretty skinny though.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's me, but I'm very bottom-heavy.



That's my favourite: bottom heavy, slim up top  Sadeian, we have to see FULL LENGTH pics!!!

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## chubluvman (Mar 13, 2006)

I know where I work, there's only 1 skinny person. I am a police dispatcher and I bet during my many years I've put on close to 125 pounds.
I'm sure there are other factors with that but my office is quite a stressful place at times and food is pretty readily available. Now I also work part time as a limo driver and on that job the extra weight is not as easily tolerated as on the dispatch job. 

View attachment Picture014.JPG


----------



## William (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey

Great Photo of you.



Weird Cat  

William




TheSadeianLinguis
t said:


> It's me, but I'm very bottom-heavy. Most of the men I work with are pretty skinny though.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

bellydrop said:


> I was thinking of my place of employment and was startled at how many truly fat people there were.
> At 400lbs or so I'm usually the biggest person, but were I work there is a married couple who are at least 450 plus each, another women who weighs around 400 plus and another girl who is very short , around 5'1 and must weigh around 400 lbs. not to mention a few others who would be considered bbw or bhm. seems like a large ratio or maybe its not.
> just thought i would throw this out there to see if anyone else has any similar stories.:eat1:


 
I am over 400 pounds and I am still working 6 days a week. 

I am not sure what you mean by this thread.

Do you mean that you think that there to many FAT people in the workplace or not enough?

What difference is it that they are FAT or skinny as rails as long as they do the job that they were hired to do?

We FAT people have to make a living too.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

missaf said:


> I wish I had a job like that!


 
I do have a job like that, I sit on my butt in my car and drive people to appointments that they need to go too, three days a week as my job.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

chubluvman said:


> I know where I work, there's only 1 skinny person. I am a police dispatcher and I bet during my many years I've put on close to 125 pounds.
> I'm sure there are other factors with that but my office is quite a stressful place at times and food is pretty readily available. Now I also work part time as a limo driver and on that job the extra weight is not as easily tolerated as on the dispatch job.


 
Cute bod, you gotta a face too? LOL


----------



## bellydrop (Mar 14, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I am over 400 pounds and I am still working 6 days a week.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by this thread.
> 
> ...



To be honest am not sure how you made these observations. 
No this thread was just a lighthearted look at how many very fat people are employed at my workplace, which from my experiance was both rare and a pleasent experiance. All I wanted was to see if this was the case for others here on the board. Of course it goes without saying that someone's appearance does not reflect the quality of their work, and yes since I too weigh in at 400 lbs I would agree with you that FAT people need to make a living as well. Hope this clears things up.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 17, 2006)

diafol said:


> I wish i worked somewhere like that but i am having trouble getting a job. And i believe it is because of my size, they think i am going to have a heart attack or something in the workplace. I cant prove that is why but i have the suspicion that it is..


Diafol, I'm worried about the same problem regarding finding a job. I weigh appromiately 330 pounds. Currently I'm in school working towards my Associates Degree. And although I have a 4.0 gpa, I'm *very* worried once I graduate I'll have a difficult time finding a job. Fat and over 40. I would love to say that 'fattism' and 'ageism' don't exsist, but they do. *sigh* I wish I had the answer.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 18, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Diafol, I'm worried about the same problem regarding finding a job. I weigh appromiately 330 pounds. Currently I'm in school working towards my Associates Degree. And although I have a 4.0 gpa, I'm *very* worried once I graduate I'll have a difficult time finding a job. Fat and over 40. I would love to say that 'fattism' and 'ageism' don't exsist, but they do. *sigh* I wish I had the answer.



Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I see you are from Michigan, and I thought that that state had laws in place against fat discrimination in the workplace.


----------

